# Toupe Plus



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone try a Toupe Plus saddle yet?
I'm still not sure if I like my Romin and am thinking of going back to a Toupe,
the Plus model with a little more padding looks interesting.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I can't tell you much about the Toupe Plus. I used to ride Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddles and recently swapped them out for the Toupe Pro. I've got nothing but good things to say about the Toupe saddles and I'm going to install a Toupe on our tandem - just not sure which model.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the Toupe Plus 143 that came on my 2012 Roubaix Expert. I rode it about 130miles, not all at once, and took it off. Replaced it with my old Selle An-atomica for now. Thinking about a Romin.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> I have the Toupe Plus 143 that came on my 2012 Roubaix Expert. I rode it about 130miles, not all at once, and took it off. Replaced it with my old Selle An-atomica for now. Thinking about a Romin.


Does it have a lot of padding on it?
What didn't you like about it?
I've been riding a Romin Expert for about 2 months now, I like the saddle and have completed 2 extreme rides of 163 miles and 226 miles (all at once) with it but had some pain after about 80 miles. The flared back is great for climbing and putting the power to the pedals but sometimes I feel as if its pushing me forward and it can be hard on the sit bones, its been difficult to find the proper tilt and I'm still adjusting it every couple weeks.
I've had good success with the Toupe over the years an was thinking of switching to the Toupe Plus. I'm thinking the Romin Evo just might be the perfect saddle but I'll have to buy a 2 bolt seatpost to fine tune the tilt.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

I would have to say no, it doesn't have a lot of padding.

I didn't like it as I would go numb after about 45 minutes. Now I weigh about 255 so I'm sure that didn't help any. I was probably just sitting on the shell and that's why my sit bones would hurt too. A 155 might have made a difference


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

What size is your Romin?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> What size is your Romin?


Its a 143, have you measured your sit bones?


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Its a 143, have you measured your sit bones?


Not recently, a few years ago. I don't remember what they were. When I go look at the Romin I plan to.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> Not recently, a few years ago. I don't remember what they were. When I go look at the Romin I plan to.


I sent you a PM if you want to sell your saddle...


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I sent you a PM if you want to sell your saddle...


OK, not sure I have enough posts to get PM's.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I sent you a PM if you want to sell your saddle...



I'm going the LBS to try to trade it. If they tell me no I might go ahead and sell it then. I'll keep you in mind for sure.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> I'm going the LBS to try to trade it. If they tell me no I might go ahead and sell it then. I'll keep you in mind for sure.


No Problem, I just checked and the saddle that came on your bike has CRO MO rails,
not what I was looking for, Thanks!


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> No Problem, I just checked and the saddle that came on your bike has CRO MO rails,
> not what I was looking for, Thanks!


No Problem. Isn't that the only way the plus {+} comes?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> No Problem. Isn't that the only way the plus {+} comes?


Toupé Plus Expert comes with titanium rails


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

I picked up a 155 Romin Expert today. On the measure tool, I should be using a 143. I decided to go 155 also the LBS said I can exchange it if it doesn't work out.

I did see a Toupe Expert non-plus. My plus definatley has softer padding so I'm not sure if it correct to say the plus has more padding.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> I picked up a 155 Romin Expert today. On the measure tool, I should be using a 143. I decided to go 155 also the LBS said I can exchange it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I did see a Toupe Expert non-plus. My plus definatley has softer padding so I'm not sure if it correct to say the plus has more padding.


Thanks,
I looked at a Toupe Plus at my LBS today, I would have to say it had quite a bit more padding than the non-plus saddle...to much padding for me!

Why did you go with the 155?


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Thanks,
> I looked at a Toupe Plus at my LBS today, I would have to say it had quite a bit more padding than the non-plus saddle...to much padding for me!
> 
> Why did you go with the 155?


Yeah I couldn't tell if it was more padding or just squishy padding.

I went 155 because of reading reviews on the net, guys went wider than usual. Plus the LBS said I could exchange it for a 143 if I wanted to. Also the Romin seems to be more round than flat than the Toupe so I want my sit bones to be on the flat part before it curves over.


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

I'm told the toupe plus is only available on the roubaix and not sold separately yet. Is this not correct? I've been waiting to get one for my new bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RayfromTX said:


> I'm told the toupe plus is only available on the roubaix and not sold separately yet. Is this not correct? I've been waiting to get one for my new bike.


According to Spec's website, both are sold separately. The Comp is currently out of stock, but the Expert is available.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Road/Multisport Saddles


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

RayfromTX said:


> I'm told the toupe plus is only available on the roubaix and not sold separately yet. Is this not correct? I've been waiting to get one for my new bike.


specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=64267


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Rode my usual 20 mile loop with the 155 Romin today. Very nice saddle!! No numbness. I remembered the spots along the ride where the numbness would start on the Toupe +, no problem now. The Romin is definatly a sit on the sit bones saddle, which I like. Actually got to lower the saddle height 3/8/ inch do to the kick tail of the Romin, a nice side outcome for me. Thumbs up for sure on the 155 Romin for me.


----------



## dgrubb3 (Aug 28, 2011)

I picked up my new Roubaix Comp on Friday. It has the Toupe plus saddle. After a 2 hour ride on Friday and an hour today, so far I am pleasantly surprised with the saddle. Zero numbness, comfortable so far. It is a 143; my sit bone measurement is 127; weight is 185.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> Rode my usual 20 mile loop with the 155 Romin today. Very nice saddle!! No numbness. I remembered the spots along the ride where the numbness would start on the Toupe +, no problem now. The Romin is definatly a sit on the sit bones saddle, which I like. Actually got to lower the saddle height 3/8/ inch do to the kick tail of the Romin, a nice side outcome for me. Thumbs up for sure on the 155 Romin for me.


I took your advice to "size up" and swapped for a 155mm Romin yesterday, I only had time for a quick 30 mile ride but noticed a big improvement over the 143mm saddle. The wider saddle does a much better job of supporting my sit bones and felt comfortable both “on the hoods” and “in the drops”. The 143mm never felt comfortable when seated in a more upright position but it felt great when I was “in the drops”. I’ll try it out today on a longer ride and see how it feels, thanks for the help!


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I took your advice to "size up" and swapped for a 155mm Romin yesterday, I only had time for a quick 30 mile ride but noticed a big improvement over the 143mm saddle. The wider saddle does a much better job of supporting my sit bones and felt comfortable both “on the hoods” and “in the drops”. The 143mm never felt comfortable when seated in a more upright position but it felt great when I was “in the drops”. I’ll try it out today on a longer ride and see how it feels, thanks for the help!


I'm anxious to hear your ride report. The Romin seems to throw the ass-o-meter measurements out the window. I measured smack dab in the middle for a 143mm. I ride on the hoods and flats 99% of the time and the Romin was great.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> I'm anxious to hear your ride report. The Romin seems to throw the ass-o-meter measurements out the window. I measured smack dab in the middle for a 143mm. I ride on the hoods and flats 99% of the time and the Romin was great.


Still not sure which width I like better, I rode for a few hours today with the 155mm (which is a comp with gel) and towards the end of the ride I felt as if I was chafing. I think the 155 felt better initially because my 143mm Romin is the expert and the comp with the gel feels like it has a little more padding. I compared the Romin to a Toupe and they both seem to curve on the sides where my sit bones are supported. I’m going to put the 143 back on my bike and see how that feels before I make any decisions. How was your ride today?


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Still not sure which width I like better, I rode for a few hours today with the 155mm (which is a comp with gel) and towards the end of the ride I felt as if I was chafing. I think the 155 felt better initially because my 143mm Romin is the expert and the comp with the gel feels like it has a little more padding. I compared the Romin to a Toupe and they both seem curve on the sides where my sit bones are supported. I’m going to put the 143 back on my bike and see how that feels before I make any decisions. How was your ride today?


It would be interesting to see if the Romin Expert without gel would make a difference. 

Didn't get out today


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

Got my toupe plus expert today. Not sure how I feel about it. It is harder than my cannondale saddle but I rode for 6 hours today so perhaps I need a little time to get used to it


----------



## Norcal_Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

I checked out the Toupe Plus today in a LBS and it definitely has more padding than the other Toupes I have seen and ridden. I have decided I like flat saddles and the Toupe is the flattest of all the Specialized. I tried the Phenom on my road bike because I was told it is built on the Toupe geometry, but has a bit more padding and doesn't have the stupid sharp plastic piece in the front like the Toupe.

After riding the Phenom on several rides, it is definitely more curved and is not built on the same geometry as Toupe. I am going to return Phenom and grab the Toupe Plus in a wider size... my sit bones are 130 and the 143 Phenom felt to narrow.

I will report back but I am bummed that they contiue to put the "pointless" sharp plastic piece on the nose of the saddle on an otherwise great saddle.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Agree, the plastic pieces on the nose and rear of the Toupe make an otherwise attractive saddle look silly.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> It would be interesting to see if the Romin Expert without gel would make a difference.
> 
> Didn't get out today


Just picked up a 155 Romin EVO Expert tonight,only had time for a short ride but I think
I've found the perfect saddle. So much more comfortable than the Romin...I think I'm in love.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Whats the difference?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> Whats the difference?


The biggest defference is it has more padding (but not too much) and is comfortable on the sit bones.The shape has been refined and the nose has been narrowed and dropped, (it no longer gets in the way) Feels so much better than the Romin, mines going on Ebay.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> The biggest defference is it has more padding (but not too much) and is comfortable on the sit bones.The shape has been refined and the nose has been narrowed and dropped, (it no longer gets in the way) Feels so much better than the Romin, mines going on Ebay.


Glad to gear you found your saddle.:thumbsup:

Is the back kicked up like the Romin? Tapered edges or flat like the Toupe?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AntelopeTG said:


> Glad to gear you found your saddle.:thumbsup:
> 
> Is the back kicked up like the Romin? Tapered edges or flat like the Toupe?


Yes the back is kicked up and the edges are tapered more than the standard Romin,
you really have to try this saddle, if you like the Romin, you will love the Romin EVO


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Where were you able to find the Romin EVO, Stumpjumper?

I'm very interested in trying it, but it's not in the local shops here nor available online direct from Specialized (they have the listing/photos/stats up but state "out of stock").

I love the shape of the Romin and rode a Romin Pro 155 most of the spring/summer, but after about 30 miles the padding def. started to "wear thin" and feel insufficient.

Switched over to a Kontact (upgraded E3) from our fellow poster here and like it a lot, but it too starts to wear rough on my sitbones after about 40-50 miles.

Both the Kontact and Romin work great for multiple top/hoods/drops use and my aggressive position... and no do-dad numbness to report, for both. It's just impossible to do even a metric century on either for me without beating the hell out of my sitbones.

As stated, very interested in the EVO and looking to get my hands on one!

Happy you found yours, Stumpjumper.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

askmass said:


> Where were you able to find the Romin EVO, Stumpjumper?
> 
> I'm very interested in trying it, but it's not in the local shops here nor available online direct from Specialized (they have the listing/photos/stats up but state "out of stock").
> 
> ...


Yes I'm happy too! I rode a century yesterday and I‘m really impressed with the saddle, it was still comfortable after 100 miles! :thumbsup: Specialized had some available on their website about 2 weeks ago and when I went to order one they were all gone, I figured they went out to all the dealers so I called mine and sure enough they had just gotten a few in. I bought mine at Gray Goat Sports Gray Goat Sports: Indianapolis: Bicycles Fitness Running
They had a few on display last Tuesday and I’m not sure of the sizes, I’d give them a call or check the dealers in your area.


----------

